#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Blockchain and Cryptocurrency >  >  Can Blockchain be used in music industry?

## Shana

Blockchains are being used in almost all fields and now the music industry is not an exception.
The reason why not much good music isn't being produced is that of the lack of profit from songs to the artists.
So if a song can be secured with copyrights, others can't steal any components of it or make copies of it unauthorized.
Potentiam: Revamping the Music Industry Using Blockchain Technology
What is your opinions of what Blockchain could do the music industry?

----------


## Moana

> Blockchains are being used in almost all fields and now the music industry is not an exception.
> The reason why not much good music isn't being produced is that of the lack of profit from songs to the artists.
> So if a song can be secured with copyrights, others can't steal any components of it or make copies of it unauthorized.
> Potentiam: Revamping the Music Industry Using Blockchain Technology
> What is your opinions of what Blockchain could do the music industry?


Direct Interaction
With decentralized technology, musicians can interact with their audience directly and sell their artworks without any mediators.
 Global Database
A traditional industry lacks an important feature – united global database with information about music authors and their recordings. Because of this, artists may stay unknown even if their music is being distributed. Blockchain solves the problem by providing a complete decentralized database.

----------

